# tranny for otter ferret



## rover

does any one know if a Power King Economy Tractor trans T-92  Transmission will fit my mid 70 s otter track rig


----------



## redsqwrl

is your otter a skinny thing with a air cooled kohler in it?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

How it all started 

https://www.leg.state.mn.us/archive/LegDB/Articles/10022ArnoldPowerV.pdf

Yes, that T-92should be the same


----------



## rover

THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Parts blow up, transmission is still being made and parts 

The shifter is the first to wear, but can be built up .550 wide by  .300 thick puck end when new 

http://www.olympicgear.com/images/pops/partsV.gif


----------

